# Nishiki Aero frame and Shimano 600 AX Group



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

While at a swap meet this weekend, I had a guy come up to me and ask me if I thought this bike was worth $150.... 

The frame is a Nishiki Aero frame from 1982...under the heavily oxidized finish of the components were a beautiful Shimano 600 AX aero group..

I bought the bike on the spot.... I've spent the last few days polishing the components...

It's amazing how advanced this group was for 1982.. It features aero routed brake levers and a cassette hub...

I'd keep the frame but sadly it's too big for me...It measures 55 x 56. It will probably end up on eBay or C-list

I'll be on the lookout for a suitable subsitute to hang the group on....

I haven't finished the cranks, stem, and seat post yet...I'll post them later


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

some pics of the frame


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The brakes are my favorite part of the group....The post and stem are also 600 AX pantographed


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

What a great find Dave. Those aero frames are interesting and I'm sure you won't have any trouble finding a buyer for it. As you know, I'm working on an AX project of my own and I would agree, the brakes are very cool indeed! Thanks for the share. :thumbsup:


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Awesome find. Much coveting.

So, what did you use to polish those bits back to their shiny glory?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Maas metal polish...I bought it at Walgreens...


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Awesome.

I've got some bits that could use some polish. Found a similarly low-balled vintage mtb that needs some shine.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I know of a guy with one of those bikes and I've been begging him to sell it to me. 

I want nothing more than a bike with the AX group on it, seriously.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow, quite a deal. Shimano aero groups are definitely ahead of its time compared to everything that were out there.


----------



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

Very cool!

Didn't Panasonic make an aero-tubed bike?  

KS


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Ha..too funny....I'm working on buying one right now... 53cm 1982 Aero frame.. 

My fingers and toes are crossed..The Panasonic Aero frame is gorgeous


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*RDer Routing*

Dave

Good buy. Good luck in finding a new frame with the braze-ons in the right spot.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

cranks and pedals?

or was it only Dura Ace with the funky pedals and proprietary matching cranks?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yep ...the cranks have the big hole but this bike came with the pedal adapters so I can use regular pedals.....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

too bad. those pedals were good for at least 2 mph.


----------



## jeffwood (Nov 20, 2008)

I just found a complete Tange Areo tubset & Lugs that I am going to build up a frame this winter. It was sitting in the corner of a friends machine shop for the last 20 years. Thankfully it also has the Dura-Ace AX seat post, shifter hangers & front deraileur... all new in box.



I cannot describe how excited I am. : ) 

Jeff


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

That is sweet. Don't forget to show it off once it's built up.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

that's awesome. i'm slowly going to start looking for ax stuff for my Gios Aerodynamic. it's a very long way off, but if someone had a set for $150, i wouldn't think twice either.


----------



## areo_head (Jan 2, 2011)

Doctor Who said:


> I know of a guy with one of those bikes and I've been begging him to sell it to me.
> 
> I want nothing more than a bike with the AX group on it, seriously.



I have 3 Areo bikes fitted with shimano 600AX
I have decided to sell one of them. Original silver paint on frame. In magnificent condition. You would never believe this bike is 28 years old.
Let me know if any one is interested


----------



## Aeroman69 (Feb 22, 2010)

areo_head said:


> I have 3 Areo bikes fitted with shimano 600AX
> I have decided to sell one of them. Original silver paint on frame. In magnificent condition. You would never believe this bike is 28 years old.
> Let me know if any one is interested


Where are the pictures of your bike??

You can't be serious about selling if you have no pictures!
:thumbsup:


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

I've always wondered exactly how "Aero" those parts are. I mean it's got to be Aero, or otherwise that wouldn't stamp it "Aero" right?

I've always like those parts in a "2001: A Space Odyssey" kinda retro way.


----------



## Aeroman69 (Feb 22, 2010)

CurbDestroyer said:


> I've always wondered exactly how "Aero" those parts are. I mean it's got to be Aero, or otherwise that wouldn't stamp it "Aero" right?
> 
> I've always like those parts in a "2001: A Space Odyssey" kinda retro way.



Haha...As "Aero" as you could get back in 1981 (actually they have gained quite a bit of respect over the years)

I purchased one new back in 1982 which I am now restoring and would hate to think how much something like that would cost these days if that technology was just beginning.

The thing I like is that every component on my bike is made in Japan (including the tires)

Trying getting that these days !

Regards,:thumbsup:


----------

